# Musky fishing



## Daiwa (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello all. I am new to this website and have some questions about musky fishing. I just started last spring. I have a cheap 30.00 open faced spinning reel and a medium like 7ft rod. Its got 80lb TUF-LINE (green) on it. I use like a 60lb leader. Ive got a bull dawg and huster and like 7 or 8 different lures. I was just wondering if this set-up is O.K. I went and got some stuff at the "Musky Expo" in Blaine, MN and got some great info and met some great people. I like in Blaine and i fish in waters like Forest Lake. Im also going to Lake Mantrap in June. Any tips for these waters. (like where to fish??) Any help is appreciated! Sorry if I my spelling is off. Oh im also only 14 so money is alittle harder to come by. I want some musky stuff now (after just finishing my bass/ pike/ crappie tackle box. It weighs like 50 pounds!!)

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

That rod and reel combo will work fine for starting out. A better set up would be a bait casting reel with 7' Medium Heavy to Heavy rod. Look at a Abu Garcia C series. They arent that expensive and very durable for throwing big baits.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> That rod and reel combo will work fine for starting out. A better set up would be a bait casting reel with 7' Medium Heavy to Heavy rod. Look at a Abu Garcia C series. They arent that expensive and very durable for throwing big baits.


Agreed, you would be better off with a bait caster and a 6.5'-7' rod.

Mantrap can be a good lake. PM before you go and I can get you a few spots to start on.


----------



## Daiwa (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, I got a new rod and reel combo. Its a 6'6" heavy action Northshore C850. I got it at the musky expo in blaine, mn acouple of weeks ago.


----------

